# Inactive Status?



## terrible one (Jul 24, 2010)

Anyone ever go on inactive status for paramedic and back to active? 
I've been reading their requirments for re-certing as I am up in March this year. It states you must be currently working using your ALS skills or you can go on inactive status if you worked 6 months. Well I worked the 6 months but due to school I am not currently working. 
I would like to keep my cert but am wondering what exactly is the inactive status is? What restrictions are there when re-applying for jobs next summer? How to go from inactive to active? Any restrictions on state licensing? 
I plan on calling the NREMT but its the weekend so I figured I'd see if anyone here has gone through this. I've looked through their website countless times and do no see much under their inactive status.
Thanks


----------

